# Dirt Cars from the 70's



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I had some time to put together pictures of a few slotcars myself and DAC have constructed to mirror some of the Ken Friez Dirt Cars from the early 70's.

We don't display them we race'em!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

*Another for the Ford Lovers!*

Dean Bailey's Torino!
Dean always had low slung dirt cars that looked like they should have been on Asphalt!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

A fitting tribute! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, that #75 is TOO COOL... that's a Caprice or Impala, right? WHat HO body did you use for that? Can you get a bigger pic of the #75 slot car?

thanx--

--rick


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's the best closeups I have, maybe DAC has better ones, or while we are racing tonight at Crawford Speedway (DAC's) we can take a couple!

It started out as a Model Motoring 67 GTO, the rest came out of DAC's imagination!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang, you guys are creative. Whatever you did to the roofline/quarter windows, it really did the trick!

--rick


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Yall Are Havin Too Much Fun-- I Love It


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Outstanding! You've really captured the essense of one of the most exciting forms of racing there is in America. All you need now are the dust clouds and dirt chunks slung across the front of those race cars to make it another fun Saturday night at the races. Thanks for sharing these photos with us.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Those really look fantastic!

It's so neat that you can replicate the real race cars that you've seen or had some dealings with. 
That conversion is simply brilliant! It looks factory.
Excellent work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for sharing the great pics!

Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've honestly never been interested in circle track racing......but I have known alot of local guys that are into it....and they toil for hours on thier cars.....true grassroots racing at it's finest. You guys have done an awesome job replicating these old dirt cars..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comps, guys. I'm always surprised at the positive responses as its such old local history with these cars we build. Definitely a valuable time in our life.Hey Doctor slot car, seen the Conyers exit before. My dads side of the family is from Crawfordville, Ga. which is about a 100 miles east of Atlanta. My wife kids and I were thru there in 2003. We have no living relatives there anymore but had to do upkeep on cemetary plots for dad as he lives in Lakeland, Fla. and cant get up there any more. Gonna try to get down that way this summer or 2006. It would be fun to meet ya.
Too much off the subject but thanks again y'all! Circle Track DAC


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great work guys, What did you use for front wheels and tires?


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

DAC and PAIR are just toooooo good at this. Those cars look like they were factory issued. Great detailing again. I dont think I would have the guts, or heart to put cars THAT nice on the track to get scuffed and scrapped up. Phanomenal work you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks again for the compliments!

The front tires on the #75 and the orange/black #85 are old G-Plus wheels and tires.
The front wheels on the silver #85 are Lifelike with G-Plus tires.
And the front wheels on the #22 are old AJ's Alum. with G-Plus tires.

All of them have scratch built brass tube axles, one wheel on one side pressed on the axle while the other wheel is drilled out slightly and spins on the brass axle to make an independent front end. To hold the wheel that is free on the axle we slightly flare the brass tubing on that side.

The #2 Torino's front wheels are from old cassette tapes with shrink tube installed and sanded down by turning on a dremel. The axle is AFX "Nail". Again one side spins on the axle for an independent front end.

And like I said in the original post "We don't display'em we race'em!

More to come!
Pairadiceracing
www.slotcars.org/hosers


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

All right! A new guy! Hey Demo49-
Thanks for askin about those wheels. As Pairadice said the ones on my cars (orange 85 and 75) are Gplus. It used to be more work to build them axle setups as the holes in them are perfect for the free wheeling side but the tight side had to be shimmed and re-drilled to fit tight. Pairadice woke me up a couple a weeks ago that with the 1/16 brass tubing that all ya gotta do is stick #14 modeling pins in each end like the JW wheels we buy and both front wheels spin freely. Been buildin them axle and wheel setups the hard way for 4 frickin years! Dont know why he didnt mention that cept maybe he drank too many "Silver Bullets" HA HA He'll get even with me Sunday at the races! Circle Track DAC


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

My hat's off to you guys-

Besides the fact you do really good bodies, no one here can deny your innovative skills. The tube flanged axles is a great trick and time-saver. I've been fiddling with those G-plus wheels much too long myself, but the cassette flanged rims are just brilliant! A very unique and smart trick! :thumbsup: 
Thanks so much for sharing your great ideas.

Cheers..


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

The idea to use the cassette wheels came from one of our "young" guys-Karl Satterlee.
As a kid he lived in Tucson,AZ and was already an incurable slot head but in the late 70s and early 80s he couldnt find anybody else with the same interest. He would keep modfyin and alterin chassis just to see if he could go faster all alone! A rummage sale at Pairadices garage several years ago met us up to him as he had moved back to Rapid by that time. His wife saw all the slot car stuff and we been racin with him ever since. Had to give the credit where its due. We steal ideas from everyone!
Thanks for the ideas and tricks from all you guys on this forum- Circle Track DAC


----------

